# John Deere Compact Tractor & Equipment Specs.



## Live Oak

A very good specification guide to answer those "techie" questions as well as provide and excellent comparison guide.

John Deere Compact Tractor & Equipment Guide


----------



## MowHoward2210

Thanks, Chief. You are an information machine!


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks MowHoward2210! I have my moments! :cowboy: :smiles:


----------



## DrBailey

Hello Chief and Mow,
I`m looking at a 2210 , new. comes with 3 point , 62 inch mower , belly deck , and front bucket, lug tires, I was wondering if the price is right ,. So first I`ll ask , is it ok to put a Dollar figure on here ??


----------



## Live Oak

Sure Doc! Fire away!   I would first ask what your planned uses are for the 2210 as although it is a fine compact tractor; the 3 pt. hitch is somewhat limited. Depending upon what you have in mind to do with it, you may be somewhat disappointed. My reason for asking is that I see you already own a Ford 8N. Are you keep this machine and adding the 2210 to the mix or are you intending to replace the 8N in some fashion with the 2210?


----------



## DrBailey

OK Chief ,
I don`t plan on getting rid of the toys that I have now , I also have a 355D JD lawn mower , Sooo , really the 2210 is not real nessary , I seen the one`s y`all have posted . It hooked me , I think there Sharp !! the local Dealer is asking 13,500 with the attachments that I mentioned above. 
The only use I would have for it is mowing and lawn work , about a achre yard. Wife and I like to Putter around the yard and build flower garden`s
type of stuff.


----------



## Live Oak

I am thinking between $12,500 and $13,000. So that is not far off the mark. Here is a dealer that shows online pricing just to give you a comparison idea of what's out there.

John Deere 2210 Compact Tractor 

Don't forget about rear ballast weights since you will have the FEL installed.


----------



## DrBailey

Thanks Chief ,
the on line site would be running a little less money with the attachments.
That surprises me , our little community is higher on most things.
For instance , I drove 40 mile and saved 4,000 on a Mercury.LoL
Well I want this little tractor so I gotta convence the banker ( my Wife ) Thanks for your help , I feel better about it now.
Lots of thinking to do. Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Live Oak

You are indeed very welcome! Glad I was able to be of help. Enjoy your weekend as well.


----------



## WillStuart

*John Deere Parts*



Live Oak said:


> A very good specification guide to answer those "techie" questions as well as provide and excellent comparison guide.
> 
> John Deere Compact Tractor & Equipment Guide


This guide is really helpful for getting help about the tractor and its specification. But I think it was lacking the resources and the places from where we can have those specified parts of the tractor.

Overall this is truly resourceful.....


----------



## Alieda

Live Oak said:


> A very good specification guide to answer those "techie" questions as well as provide and excellent comparison guide.
> 
> John Deere Compact Tractor & Equipment Guide


I know this is an old post and the link does not work anymore. I have a John Deere 4210 and have an operators manual but am looking for a service manual. I am replacing the cooler that sprung a leak. I have the old one off and have ordered a new one but am looking for more information for servicing. Since a lot of the fluid has leaked out I want to completely change the fluid. I have had the tractor for several years.


----------



## ndj1956

*2210 JD Compact Tractor*

Can anyone give me an answer if a model number 3TNV76-XJLT engine fit or replace a model number 3TNE74EJKH for this tractor? Any help would be good.


----------



## RC Wells

You can go to Yanmar's diesel engine website and do the cross reference for their small engines. In John Deere equipment the John Deer service department can also assist you in cross referencing engines. With Yanmar the usual difference is internal tweaks to accommodate the latest emission standards, and the flywheel used in the specific application.

For instance, a John Deere X749 lawn tractor engine will easily be replaced by the very similar engine found in the diesel Gator, as will the Yanmar engine found in many of the Onan light plants from the early 1990's. Same basic engine, different flywheels.


----------



## bmaverick

The sticky for this thread should get un-stuck now. The link is DEAD. There is no document or site page anymore.


----------

